# Eigenes Paket erstellen



## Halfbax (8. November 2016)

Guten Tag,

ich möchte mir mein eigenes Paket erstellen, damit ich es problemlos das Paket neuinstallieren/updaten kann. Problemlos ging das nicht, da ich am Ende dabei scheitere, da das Programm nicht aufrufbar ist (nur im /usr/share/paketnamen Ordner).

helloworld.sh:

```
#!/bin/bash

echo "hello world!"
sleep 10
```

Folgende Ordnerstruktur habe ich befolgt

```
helloworld
\
 |usr
 |  \
 |  share
 |    \
 |    helloworld
 |      \
 |      helloworld.sh
 \   
 DEBIAN
    \
    control
```

control

```
Package: helloworld
Version: 0.0.1-0
Section: misc
Priority: extra
Architecture: all
Depends:
Installed-Size: 8
Maintainer: Thomas Geymayer <tomgey@gmail.com>
Homepage: www.tomprogs.at
Description: Ein einfaches "hello world" Skript
 Ein "hello world!" Skript, das in ein Deb-Paket im
 Rahmen des Tutorials "Debian (*.deb) Pakete erstellen"
 auf www.tomprogs.at gepackt wurde.
```

Die deb-Datei habe ich erfolgreich erstellt und kann damit das Paket auch installieren. Außerdem das Script ist definitiv aufrufbar! Mein Problem ist wie bereits oben gennant das aufrufen des Programms aus jedem Ordner heraus wie z.B. die Paketverwaltung selbst "apt-get".

Ich bekomme dann immer ein

```
bash: helloworld: command not found
```

Vielleicht habe ich etwas vergessen? Bevor fragen aufkommen, ich habe mir hier Hilfe geholt.

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße,
Halfbax


----------



## sheel (8. November 2016)

Hi

Die "direkt" aufrufbaren Programme sind alle in einem der Verzeichnisse, die bei "echo $PATH" ausgegeben werden.
PATH kann man schon umstellen, ein Paket sollte das aber nicht machen.

Üblich ist /usr/bin als Platz für solche Programme (die nicht wichtig fürs Booten etc. sind, nicht Root benötigen, aber vom Paketmanager kommen)


----------

